# mehrere Abfragen mit einem Statement!?



## Leeprasteen (4. Aug 2004)

ich habe eine klasse die nur für den datenbankzugriff zuständig ist. bei ihrer initialisierung wird die verbindung zur datenbank hergestellt. die einzelnen funktionen führen dann verschiedene zugriffe auf die datenbank aus.
bisher hab ich in jeder funktion ein neues Statement-Objekt erstellt und damit die sql-anfragen ausgeführt.
kann ich auch bzw ist es sinnvoll nur ein statement-objekt im konstruktor der klasse zu erstellen und alle anfragen damit auszuführen? denn diese objekt hätte ja dann ständig eine verbindung zur DB!?
vielen dank im voraus!


----------



## DP (4. Aug 2004)

ich würde mit einem stmt mehrere aufeinanderfolgende queries durchführen und das stmt danach closen, damit eben nicht permanent eine verbindung zur db gehalten wird...

grüße


----------



## Leeprasteen (4. Aug 2004)

thx @DP
aber Du würdest nur das statement beenden, die connection zur DB würde bestehen bleiben!?


----------



## Guest (5. Aug 2004)

klar kannst du die verbindung bestehen lassen.

mfg
juergen


----------



## DP (5. Aug 2004)

klar. zum beenden der vebindung musst du auch die connection closen.


----------



## Guest (5. Aug 2004)

Verwende PerparedStatement (siehe connection.prepareStatement(...)).
Auf keinem Fall ein Statement-Objekt wiederverwenden, wenn mehr als
ein Client darauf zugreifen soll.


----------

